# Anyone know the colour of my boy



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Unusual colour, unknown breed. 

This is my eventer, his name is Raffles
I was told he was a TB when I bought him. But I don't believe he can be a TB with his colours as there are no dilutes in the TB gene. 
His colour: bright chestnut, black points, white socks, black/flaxen mane and tail, blaze and white splodge on cheek. 
His brand is script W over inverted wings, 3 over 6 (Australian brand)
His mane is not sun bleached as he is covered 24/7 .

Any ideas on breed or colour?!??! would love to know!
I have been telling people he is some sort of paint


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)




----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

He's so cool! Silver bay? I agree he's not a pure TB, but looks like he has a lot of TB in him, I love his white cheek!


----------



## Cmurray4175 (Apr 21, 2012)

He looks a lot like the AQHA I ride... His forelock is so cool. Gorgeous boy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

My first thought would be to check out if he is TB or not. Give the Australian Stud Book a call, and they should be able to check if the brand is a TB one. If it is, they will even be able to tell you what his registered name is.

I am inclined to think he is wild bay if he is TB. If he isn't a TB, then I have a few other guesses, but don't want to go out on a limb yet.

For what it's worth, we do have cream dilution in Australian TBs now. It's come from the US, and there are a few studs that stand diluted stallions. However, I don't think it's very common yet, and it's probably not the cause if he is a TB.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Please post some untacked side (conformation type) pictures.


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Yes I was thinking silver bay however he seems way too red for that as all the photos on google are very dark and have white/golden mains, unlike Raffles who seems to have black in there as well. I have been on the ASB website and I dont think they have a record of his brand but giving them a call is always a good idea! 

Photos of him with no saddle:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He definitely looks like a TB to me, with those shark fin withers ****.


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

If it helps he's 15.3hh, 12yr old
He has flecks of white through his rear end
Has the movement of a stock horse
Very good jumper


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Another one


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Yes he has very high wither. Hes put on a bit of weight now and they are not as obvious. My vet said that he couldn't be TB due to his colour. But possible TB x, she reckons maybe Clydesdale. (he looks a bit different in life)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Suz said:


> I was told he was a TB when I bought him. But I don't believe he can be a TB with his colours as there are no dilutes in the TB gene.


Not entirely true... just very rare. There are some palomino TB's if you look hard enough  Though your horse clearly doesn't have the cream dilution gene.

I'd guess your horse is silver bay.

I'd also agree there's definitely a strong TB influence with those giant withers!  I don't think silver is carried by TB's, so either he's not silver bay or he's not 100% TB.

As for the white patch on his cheek... is it possible it's a result of a past injury? Kind of like how saddle sores can grow back with white hair? It looks pretty irregular.


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Not sure how a horse would get such an injury there that only resulted in a white patch. It is smooth. It looks like Australia haha I should have named him Aussy 

Well i'm going to go with 'he's not full TB' so what is he cross with? 
I'm thinking perhaps a stock horse? Or as my vet suggested maybe a Clydesdale. I have even been asked if he's part arab... I dont think so. 
He is still pretty solid looking (now after he put on weight) 









He has long legs in comparison to others, very strong legs. 








I think he could pass for a stock horse here: 








And one more thing, he doesn't have the eyes of a TB. 
I was riding with my friends the other day and the both have TB, Raffles eyes didn't have that little upwards bit... I don't really know how to describe it.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

He looks like a liver chestnut to me!

And yes there are dilutes in TBs.....there is a breeder who breeds palominos and buckskin TB's. I'll see if I can find the link.


Super Nova

Here is the link http://www.norsirefarms.com/

He sure looks TB to me


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Pretty sure to be chestnut or liver chestnut they can't have black point?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

whatever he is, he's beautiful!  Definitely some TB in him. His head would make me think he has some Clydesdale, but I don't so... he would be more massive and tall if it was so. I think anyhow.  I understand why your friend said part arab, in the second pic (on this page) his face looks a bit arabian, he has a short back and a big heart girth. Maybe he's 1/4 arab, 3/4 tb? 

I'd say he's more 1/4 something and 3/4 TB, than a half and half mix.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The more bay silver pictures I look at, the more convinced that's what he is. This mini has a mane and tail like your horse:









I just can't think of anything else that would lighten the mane & tail of a bay horse like that.

Suz is right in that chestnut/liver chestnut wouldn't have black points.

I'm not sure what breeds are common in Australia, but silver is found in quarter horse, morgan, saddlebred, Welsh and Swedish warmblood, among others. I think I could see some saddlebred in his face. 

I really don't see any draft influence in him, but maybe I would if I saw him in person!

ETA: BTW, I implied, but didn't specify that the mini I posted is a silver bay. http://www.modello-horse-farm.com/am/stallions/ambitious.html


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Silver is only common here in Australia in ponies and in Gypsies. 

OP - have you had any luck with the Australian Stud Book?


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Thanks  
Yes I phoned them up today but had no luck  
They only have records going back to 2003 and he is a 1996 
They also don't seem to have his exact brand on record only one similar. 
I am trying to get in contact with the previous owners. It's like a wild goose chase. 
They apparently never got the papers off the previous owner. So will see if she has any contact details for them. I think this is a long shot as i bought him over 4 years ago and i have no idea how long they has him for haha


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Sorry did you say that to be a silver bay he needs to have some sort of pony or gypsy in him?


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

This one looks so like him


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am not sure he is silver, but I am not ruling it out. Are you thinking about testing him?


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

blanc post. not sure if you realise


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Oh sorry your post came up blanc but now I can read I. 
How do you test?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Horse Coat Color

They have a straight silver test.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not sure where people are seeing Clydesdale in him. Looks like a fairly usual thoroughbred to me. IMO legs are too small to be a clyde cross


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

There is no Clyde in him, that's all I can say
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

He looks a little different in life, more like a little stock pony haha. But has to be cross with something even if its not 1/2 1/2 because of the silver.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

This mustang matches him almost!
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5241


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Hes a Silver bay there are several shades of it.


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Is this his brand??
Edit2


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I think he is chestnut, chestnuts can be odd sometimes. He looks a lot like a horse I know who is chestnut flaxen but he does have some black in his mane and dark shading on the part of his legs that you can see above his stockings.


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Edit2 
This is his brand  then 3 over 6

You can see how dark his points are here:


----------

